
Uber knows exactly when you'll pay more for surge pricing - TheBiv
http://slashdot.org/story/311465
======
kwikiel
I observed this myself when i've got worse surge pricing rate than my friend
who was trying to get Uber in the same time.

I wonder if such practices are legal - because for example Uber can measure
somehow wealthiness level of somebody to make additional surge prices just for
him.

We heard stories when buying plane ticket from mac will be much more costly
then buying them from linux machine.

Someday Uber will need a another disruption to prevent abuse of power and that
will make on-demand transportation a commodity.

------
TheBiv
Here's a better article [http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/20/11721890/uber-
surge-pricin...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/20/11721890/uber-surge-
pricing-low-battery)

